
Starting Small: A new type of business - YodelGamer
http://yodelgamer.com
======
ColinWright
The page you've linked to seems to have no information about what this is,
what it does, or why it's interesting at all. Perhaps you could link to
something more informative, rather than making us hunt around for something,
perhaps only to find that we don't care after all.

It would be useful to have some sort of "elevator pitch" page.

